# [SOLVED]jak oszukać emerge? problem z sandbox

## wertjacek

Witam

wydaje mi sie że gdzies ten temat poruszany był na forum,ale nie moge tego odnaleśc więc pytam w nowym tenmacie.

mam od pewnego czasu problem z sandbox,wywala mi sie i każda proba emergowania konczy sie niepowodzeniem,przerobilem kilka rad w necie i nic,więc postanowilem w koncu postawić na binarke co też uczynilem.

Z tym że caly czas sandbox traktowany jest jako pakiet do instalacji.I tu pytanie.jak oszukać i poslużyć sie jakims mykiem by emerge potraktowalo pakiet sandbox jako zainstalowany?

Ps.

Wogóle o co biega z tym sandboxem? wszystko na forum przepatrzylem i zaden myk nie rozwiązał problemu.Last edited by wertjacek on Sun Aug 11, 2013 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

podaj blad jaki masz, sandbox violation raczej nie powinniem byc przy kazdej paczce

a jak chcesz to wylaczyc, daj FEATURES='-sandbox' i nie bedzie uzyty, ale to slabe rozwiazanie, skoro cos Ci grzebie w systemie to sandbox krzyczy i zamiast obchodzic sandbox powinienes rozwiazac ten problem.

----------

## Garrappachc

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

----------

## wertjacek

Edit.

edytowalem bo zapisy nic tu nie mają wspolnego.

jest tak,po emerge gcc 4.6.3 i glibc,sandbox sie instaluje normalnie tyle że przed wgraniem binarki sandboxa >> gcc nwywalalo się,dlatego też sądze żę sposobem na taki problem jak u mnie jest taka kolejność:

1.binarka sandbox

2.emerge glibc i gcc

3.emerge sandbox

czy to sandbox powoduje wywalanie gcc? nie wiem,ale wiem że po sandboxie binarkowym gcc instaluje sie bezproblemowo,czyli musi mieć cos wspolnego i tyle.

pozdro

----------

